# Pistol Caliber Carbine-Nano 9MM Glock Mag Style $549.99



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Being a Glock :bow: owner, naturally the concept of a 9mm carbine caught my eye as well as my attention.
Nano 9mm Carbine

Now to see if the Nano is a Mork clone or a real deal.

arf thread
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_48/4..._Mag_Tactical___Takes_Glock_mags_.html&page=1

http://www.kipstaton.com/new-blog-1/2015/2/2/nano-16-9mm-carbine-out-of-left-field-with-glock-mags


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

JR carbines make an AR platform carbine that takes Glock mags. Haven't shot one but would love to give it a try.

JR Carbine Products


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wasn't real impressed with them. Maybe since the guy had it set up for the odd arm side.
It won't take a +P,and had feed issues.
JR will install upgraded parts to replace the original that were used in the Beta Model sold for buyers to test for them.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I wasn't real impressed with them. Maybe since the guy had it set up for the odd arm side.
> It won't take a +P,and had feed issues.
> JR will install upgraded parts to replace the original that were used in the Beta Model sold for buyers to test for them.


So you shot one? I have seen a few reviews.....most said it was ok...not great but not terrible.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A MGO guy "Matt" brought one up a couple years ago around the 4th of July in 100+ temps. He had a bunch of KCI 17 rounders which could have been the issue.
It also was the first generation one. The newer ones are supposed to have the bugs worked out.
Like I said he had it set up for a lefty and it was "different" to me.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I am in the market for a 40 cal carbine. So I have been researching quite a bit. Always looking for others opinions on the matter.


----------

